# Zamiennik Gimp?

## demoh

Istnieje  jakis zamiennik Gimp? Bo niestety Gimp do intuicyjnych programow nie nazlezy :/ Umiem stosowac filtry itp rzeczy a caly czas nie wiem jak narysowac kwadrat... Na Windows mam Corel 8 i chodz jest juz dosyc stary to radze sobie z nim lepiej niz z Gimp :/ Wiec jest jakis zamiennik?

PS. Cos nie dobrze sie dzieje z Gimp bo jak to moze byc ze podstawowych figur nie mozna rysowac od reki? I to nie jest tylko moje spostrzezenie  :Sad: 

Z gory dziekuje.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

co ty chcesz, kwadrat narysować jest bardzo łatwo... a jak tak bardzo chcesz, to co szkodzi zgłosić to do bugzilli...

poza tym w fotoszopie też nie narysujesz od razu kwadratu

----------

## Yaro

Gimp służy raczej do obróbki zdjęć, jeśli chcesz coś do grafiki wektorowej to zainstaluj inkscape.

----------

## manwe_

http://gentoo-portage.com/app-office/krita

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> a jak tak bardzo chcesz, to co szkodzi zgłosić to do bugzilli...

 

Co zgłosić, że nie umie obsłużyć GIMP'a?

----------

## demoh

Dla mnie Gimp jest dziwaczny, i zgadzam sie ze jest raczej do obrobki zdjec niz rysowania. Ja chce cos do grafiki rastrowej. Poprostu chce cos podobnego do Corel Photo-Paint gdzie wszystko jest na swoim miejscu  :Smile:  Tylko ze pod Linux bez jakiejs emulacji (Wine jest emulatorem i mojego zdania nie zmienicie  :Razz: ).

EDIT: Jak w Gimp kwadrat narysowac?

----------

## ffurbo

 *demoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Jak w Gimp kwadrat narysowac?

 

Można zrobić zaznaczenie prostokątne a później Edycja->rysuj wzdłuż zaznaczenia

----------

## misiOr

boszzee

 R  nacisnij, w "opcjach zaznaczenia" masz "stale proporcje" - wybierz 1:1, kwadrat sie narysujesz uszywajac kursora myszy, pozniej [Edycja] i wybierz "rysuj wzdluz zaznaczenia" (gdzie tez masz opcje co do rodzaju tego 'rysowania' )

tego Corela 8 - to sie jak dlugo uczyles?

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## demoh

 *misiOr wrote:*   

> boszzee
> 
>  R  nacisnij, w "opcjach zaznaczenia" masz "stale proporcje" - wybierz 1:1, kwadrat sie narysujesz uszywajac kursora myszy, pozniej [Edycja] i wybierz "rysuj wzdluz zaznaczenia" (gdzie tez masz opcje co do rodzaju tego 'rysowania' )
> 
> tego Corela 8 - to sie jak dlugo uczyles?

 

Mowie poprostu ze takie niby proste rzeczy w Gimp sa nieintuicyjne, dla mnie to blad ze nie ma prostego rysowania kwadrata :/ To tak jak by zapalac samochod nie luczykiem a srubokretem xD

W Photo-Paint masz po ludzku, mozna tak powiedziec  :Razz:  Z produktow Adobe nic nie uzywalem jak do tej pory wiec nie mam porownania.

manwe_ : Dzieki za nazwe jakiegos ludzkiego programu  :Smile:  Musze go pomeczyc  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

inkscape najlepszy, jest jeszcze karbon14 z koffice.

nie mozesz porownywac corela do gimpa - to dwa rozne programy

corel - inkscape, karbon14

gimp - photoshop, krita

----------

## ffurbo

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie mozesz porownywac corela do gimpa - to dwa rozne programy
> 
> 

 

Demoh mówił o Corel Photo Paint a nie Corel Draw, a tego jak najbardziej można do Gimpa porównywać.

Swoją drogą Corel PP to najgorszy i najmniej intuicyjny program do grafiki rastrowej z jakim pracowałem. M.in. dlatego że na samym wierzchu jest przycisk do rysowania prostokąta, a do często używanych przy obróbce grafiki opcji trzeba przedzierać się przez kilka poziomów menu albo okien.

----------

## demoh

Za to w Gimp jest odwrotnie xD Zeby cos prostego narysowac to trzeba kombinowac  :Razz: 

Ja nigdy nic trudnego nie rysowalem wiec Gimp mi nie przypasowal i dalej sie nim nie zajmowalem bo jak chcialem narysowac kwadrat to siedzialem 30 minut i wszystko narysowalem oprocz kwadratu xD

Ale kto co lubi ten to lubi  :Razz: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Za to w Gimp jest odwrotnie xD Zeby cos prostego narysowac to trzeba kombinowac :P
> 
> Ja nigdy nic trudnego nie rysowalem wiec Gimp mi nie przypasowal i dalej sie nim nie zajmowalem bo jak chcialem narysowac kwadrat to siedzialem 30 minut i wszystko narysowalem oprocz kwadratu

 

Sęk w tym, że jeśli chcesz rysować kwadraty, to lepiej to robić w czymś ,,wektorowym'' polecam inkscape. Gimp jest wzorowany na Adobe Photoshop i zdecydowanie bardziej nadaje się do obróbki grafiki, niż do jej tworzenia.

----------

## lsdudi

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sęk w tym, że jeśli chcesz rysować kwadraty, to lepiej to robić w czymś ,,wektorowym'' polecam inkscape. Gimp jest wzorowany na Adobe Photoshop i zdecydowanie bardziej nadaje się do obróbki grafiki, niż do jej tworzenia.

 

wtf gimp podobny do PS?

napewno nie jeśli chodzi o menu i podejście co do interfejsu   :Smile:  ale maja podobne mozliwości 

jesli bardzo chcecie taki sam wygląd interfejsu no to jest gimpshop z overlaya arcon-portage

----------

## le_mon

Tak swoją drogą dziwne że nikt nie wspomniał o tym: http://www.xaraxtreme.org/

Moim zdaniem bije Inkscapa na głowę, pomimo tego że to dopiero ver. 07 rev 1777 działa bardzo dobrze.

----------

## manwe_

Trzeba by tylko ebuild zrobić. Btw. już drugi porządny do wektorowej, a dalej nie ma czegoś na miarę Corel Photo-Paint [prosty w obsłudze program do rastrowej, ale jednak ze sporymi możliwościami]. Chyba to jedyna rzecz, której mi brakuje z dawnych czasów używania okien.

----------

## ffurbo

```

ANAHATA michal # emerge -s xara

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : xara ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-gfx/xaralx

      Latest version available: 0.7_p1692-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 26,892 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.xaraxtreme.org

      Description:   General purpose vector graphics program

      License:       GPL-2

```

Wymaga dużo miejsca na dysku i pamięci do kompilacji.

EDIT: Polecam na początek ściągnąć binarkę i potestować. U mnie uruchomiło się bez problemów. Program zapowiada się nieźle.

----------

## manwe_

Się przegapiło, thnx.

----------

## demoh

Znalazlem darmowa wersje Corel Photo Paint 9 dla Linux ale zawiera tylko pakiety rpm dla Red Hat i Debian.

Jak moge to ugryzc? Bo narazie kombinuje i nic nie wychodzi :/

Nic nie wyszlo z graficznego instalatora, rpm2tar ani rpm --force itp :/

Jak to zainstalowac?

----------

